# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  those poor poms

## gsp follower

> the British Birds 1st XV - A Proper Rugby Team
> 
> 14 October 2015 by GunsOnPegs, 2 comments
> 
> After having to endure some very poor performances from England this Rugby World Cup, we remain hopefully that the rest of the Home Nations will carry the Northern Hemisphere forward but it got us thinking, who could do a better job? 
> 
> Whilst discussing the merits of a Peregrine Falcon at Full-Back during lunch one afternoon, we decided to build a team of birds that would knock any Southern Hemisphere bully off their perch.
> 
> We therefore present to you, the GunsOnPegs British Birds 1st XV Rugby Team.
> ...


i feel for them desperation and dissapointment  is a terrible thing  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## kotuku

southern hemisphere response   12 guage- packs the punch and speed to knock any of that lot into the next millenium! also does not recoil from any off the ball shagnasties!

----------


## gsp follower

aint those frogs some cunning sods dumping their coach?
if they lose it wont be cos we beat them if they win it,l be in the face of this and all the adversity since moses played halfback for the isralaetites. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

frogs psyche war 1

all blacks 0 
then they cheeky bastards will have the affront to play out of thier skin just to get more sympathy if they lose :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

take that frenchy la pew :Grin: 
sorry taffs as bad as the yarpies played they were good enough.
but good enough for the all blacks not on that display.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

I heard this from a Scottish mate:

_What is the difference between a tea bag and the England Rugby team ?

A tea bag stays in the cup longer !_

----------


## zimmer

> I heard this from a Scottish mate:
> 
> _What is the difference between a tea bag and the England Rugby team ?
> 
> A tea bag stays in the cup longer !_


A Scottish tea bag needs to stay in the cup longer because it's on at least its 4th use.
(Says he who has Scottish ancestors)

----------


## Maca49

Teacher at an English school last week asked the class what their fathers did for a living! As she worked thru the class she came to Tommy. "Tommy so what does your dad do," tommy shuffled his feet and replied nervously" miss he is a stripper at a  nightclub and then he sells his body for sex to whoever will have him! " blushing and flustered the teacher asked the rest of the class to leave the room and quietly wrapped her arm around Tommy and said it was sad his dad did that for a living and how embarrassing  for him to have to admit it to his friends and the class, tommy confided to the teacher " miss that's not what he really does, he plays for the English team and I'm to far to fucking embarssed to tell anyone that!"

----------


## gsp follower

damn this morning was some fine arse rugby well done the argies havent watched the auz/scots game yet but am lookin forward to it.

----------

